# WTT Seachem Flourish Excel and Flourish



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

I have 2 500ml bottles Seachem Flourish and 2 500ml Seachem Flourish Excel that I don't need and want to trade for 2 500ml Seachem Prime.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't have anything to trade except cash. Would that work?


----------

